# Any Moves to Make?



## Bubbles

Bucks seem keen to contending for a playoff spot. That being said, are there any moves that we need to better our chances? I've seen some talk about Josh Smith, but I'm not what we would have to give up to get him. Probably Henson, but Henson looks like a very solid piece to have going forward.

Thoughts?


----------



## narek

Well, they have a lot of big men, so you'd think they could pull off some sort of trade, but I don't have a particular player in mind. I just really want them to get rid of Drew Gooden.


----------



## Bogg

They'll probably make a minor move to clean up the frontcourt to get a draft pick or rotation player, but I doubt Milwaukee has a blockbuster in store for next month.


----------



## Dornado

You'd think Dalembert could net you something... if I'm the Bucks I'm trying to consolidate front court players... 7 guys who primary position is the 4 or 5 (though Moute can play the 3).. Sanders, Ilyasova, Pryzbilla, Moute, Gooden, Udoh, Dalembert, Henson... there's some talent in that group that is getting wasted by way of redundancy. I'm not sure who the right consolidation target is, but I'd probably keep Henson, Sanders and Ilyasova and try to move some of the others. Obviously if you can move Gooden you do it, but I have a feeling you'd have to take on someone's bad contract. 

Are there any logical places to move Monta? I'd be worried about losing him for nothing.


----------



## Bubbles

I've seen Milwaukee being brought up as a trade destination for Pau Gasol in a few discussions with the main piece the Lakers would be looking to get back taking the form of Ersan. As much as I like Ersan, I feel his consistency will always be an issue so it might be a good thing to get value while we can. The scenario I saw was us trading Ersan/Dalembert/Moute for Gasol which wouldn't be an awful trade by any means. I feel like Pau could thrive being put back into a familiar roll and it gives a low post scoring threat while also clearing up the front court a bit. 

As for trading Monta, what about in the Josh Smith scenario? With Lou out for the season, Atlanta will sink or swim depending on what they do at SG.

It might be a bit of pipe dream to think we could land Gasol and Smith, but Jennings/Dunleavey/Smith/Sanders/Gasol would be fun to watch.


----------



## roux

Josh Smith has verbally ripped the city of milwaukee in the past, he is a free agent after this year. Trading for him would be like trading for Gary Payton a few years back.. he would be gone in 3 months. As for Pau, i want nothing to do with him or that contract at this point. If i am trading anything i am looking for young cheap pieces or draft picks in return

(10,000th post...Hooray)


----------



## Bubbles

I kind of forgot about Josh's comments about Milwaukee. Although, wasn't that before we matched up with them in the playoffs that year? Seems like he could be trying to get the people of riled up for that reason. Of course I wouldn't want to lose him for nothing, but I like what Josh brings to the table more than Ellis. Not sure what else is out there for Ellis scenarios.


----------



## roux

In reality no nba player wants to come and play in milwaukee.. that's why we have to overpay for mediocre talent.. trading any longterm assests that we have under control for any impending free agent is just irresponsible management in my opinion.. if its ellis for smith and we are likely to lose either of them i would rather have smith for whatever its worth


----------



## Bubbles

Everything you said is sad, but true. I feel like we'll lose either in the long run because I think Monta wants to move on from Milwaukee. Smith would give us the shot in the arm that we need on defense and would likely be more efficient on the offensive side of the ball as well. If we're looking to compete, then it's certainly a move that's worth looking at and then we go for a hail mary to try and keep Smoove.


----------



## Bubbles

So with Rondo out for the Celtics, it seems like we're just about a lock for the playoffs. I don't think that there is any chance that we trade Ersan now given how he's playing lately and management keeps saying that there are no plans to trade Ellis or Jennings. With that being said, are there any realistic moves that we can expect? I have the feeling that if we are dealing, that it won't be big and management might be fine bringing the team as is into the playoffs.


----------



## roux

I think dalembert is gone, i think if we can get a wing or a pick for him it would be worthwhile, they would obviously love to move gooden as well


----------



## Bubbles

Whoever wants Gooden can have him for free. :laugh:


----------



## Bubbles

*Report: Bucks interested in trading for Magic guard J.J. Redick*

From Marc Stein of ESPN.com:


> Weekend Dime addendum: Milwaukee now in mix for Magic’s JJ Redick. Bucks, I’m told, assessing their ability to retain sharpshooter long term.
> 
> To meet asking price for Redick — expiring(s) and a future first-round pick — Bucks naturally wanna know they can retain free agent-to-be.


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/02/09/report-bucks-interested-in-trading-for-magic-guard-j-j-redick/

If we would be able to lock him up long term for cheap I would completely fine with getting JJ.


----------



## roux

*Re: Report: Bucks interested in trading for Magic guard J.J. Redick*



Prince said:


> From Marc Stein of ESPN.com:
> 
> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/02/09/report-bucks-interested-in-trading-for-magic-guard-j-j-redick/
> 
> If we would be able to lock him up long term for cheap I would completely fine with getting JJ.


I agree, but i dont think he would want to stay here, although i think i would say that about any player in the nba sadly


----------



## Bubbles

Milwaukee, arguably the worst market for a NBA team.


----------



## Bubbles

> @ESPNSteinLine
> On Bucks/Josh Smith talk: Hawks' interest believed to start w/Monta Ellis, since Monta could play next to Jeff Teague, whom Hawks still like


Hmmm...


----------



## Bubbles

@KBergCBS


> One deal on the table for the Bucks is Luc Mbah a Moute and a first-round pick to Orlando for J.J. Redick, sources say.





> The belief among rival execs is that the Bucks would only acquire Redick if they first decided to move Monta Ellis as part of a bigger deal.


So essentially they want to have Redick and Smoove. Jennings/Redick/Smoove/Ersan/Sanders.


----------



## Dissonance

> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> Josh Smith would like to play w/Monte Ellis & Brandon Jennings so Bucks trying to make trade w/out giving up Ellis.


@Chris_Broussard


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## Bubbles

> Josh Smith is not opposed to Milwaukee -- the city or the weather -- and likes the Bucks' roster enough to re-sign there if traded, a league source told CBSSports.com Wednesday.
> 
> With less than 24 hours before Thursday's 3 p.m. ET trade deadline, the Bucks, Suns and Nets are the most realistic suitors in a trade for Smith, sources said. Milwaukee's chances of landing the 6-foot-9 forward were viewed in some league circles as diminished by the team's small-market and cold-weather status. Smith, however, is more interested in the talent he'll be playing with than geography.
> 
> But that's part of the sticking point in getting a deal done with the Bucks. If Milwaukee surrendered either member of its starting backcourt, Brandon Jennings or Monta Ellis, it would diminish Smith's enthusiasm for making a long-term commitment there. And those are Milwaukee's two most dynamic assets in a potential package for Smith.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/ken-berger/21737125/source-josh-smith-not-opposed-to-re-signing-with-bucks

We obviously don't have enough money to keep all three this offseason.


----------



## roux

Josh smith is not opposed to a max deal, which is what milwaukee would have to give him to keep him here


----------



## Dissonance

He can want a MAX deal but no one's going to give it to him regardless.


----------



## Bubbles

See you say that, but we all know there is a team out there that is dumb enough to do it.


----------



## roux

The BUcks gave redd a max deal, this is their only way to get star players is to massively overpay them... if the Bucks get Smith i wouldnt be shocked at all if we gave him a max deal


----------



## Dissonance

It's a different time now I think with the cap changes and lux tax looming and max deals.


----------



## roux

Dissonance said:


> It's a different time now I think with the cap changes and lux tax looming and max deals.


the bucks will never go over the luxury tax, they just dont make enough money as a franchise to do it, but they are ridiculously under the cap for next season, they can afford to max out both smith and jennings if they wanted to


----------



## Bubbles

I'm fine with them sending Ellis out of town for Smith, as long as we get Redick while we're at it.


----------



## roux

Im not giving up a first for reddick, and i sure as hell am not giving him the 8-10 million a year he wants when he hits free agency, ill pass on him...just start dunleavy and you would get the same thing reddick gives you


----------



## Bubbles

^ Actually that's true. I take back what I said about Redick.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dunleavy is not on par with JJ, no way. You don't want to give up the first that's fine but JJ would be an upgrade over Dunleavy.


----------



## roux

BlakeJesus said:


> Dunleavy is not on par with JJ, no way. You don't want to give up the first that's fine but JJ would be an upgrade over Dunleavy.


Mike Dunleavy 26.3 mpg 11.1 ppg .457 fg% .439 3p% 3.9 rpg 2.1 apg
JJ Redick 31.6 mpg 15.2 ppg .454 fg% .398 3p% 2.4 rpg 4.4 apg

Redick is basically on Dunleavy's current career pace right now, and for the amount of money redick is going to demand there is no doubt in my mind that a reasonably priced dunleavy is a more valuble asset.. the only thing redick does better is pass the ball..he is younger and may be slightly better right now overall but i stand by my preference to dunleavy for his cost and saving that draft pick. I also will not dismiss the fact that JJ is doing this on a horrible magic team while hoisting up 15 shots a game and dunleavy is a 6th man, i dont know if reddick in dunleavys role right now would do any better


----------



## Bubbles

JG's FGA per game is 11.6 actually.


----------



## roux

Prince said:


> JG's FGA per game is 11.6 actually.


I must have looked at his per 36 on accident


----------



## Bubbles

Redick would give us a slight boost at scoring and passing, but we lose rebounding and little defensive playmaking. Just not worth giving up a first for.


----------

